# Beyonce Knowles - leather and green mini - Yeah or Nope



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Love it, Hate it? What do you think?

Source - http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/week-in-...2009/2880#id=2

Personally I think she looks awesome but that top is a little strange and the shoes too although they do match her leather jacket nicely.. Love the green mini! Yeah!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2009)

It's ok, the mini's a tad TOO mini on her, though. lol.


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2009)

Its awful IMO, Everything is so random, the shirt, the skirt, the pantyhose, the shoes oy!


----------



## Adrienne (May 15, 2009)

I think Beyonce can off almost anything but not this.


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Lol.. It must be a crossdressing thing... Mini's and leather!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 15, 2009)

I'm not feeling it at all...


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2009)

I hate all of it. It's awful and does nothing for her gorgeous curvy figure


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2009)

Not really working for me. It's all over the shop, nothing matches or flatters at all, and certainly does nothing for her figure.


----------



## Ozee (May 15, 2009)

jacket i love, shoes i like... but not all together


----------



## Roxie (May 16, 2009)

I like all but the skirt


----------



## candygalore (May 16, 2009)

i like her top and her jacket but not the mini skirt.


----------



## Maysie (May 16, 2009)

perhaps with different shoes (hate HATE them!) and if she ditched the jacket it might work...


----------



## pinksugar (May 16, 2009)

Agreed Maysie, the more I look at those hideous shoes, the more I think that money can't buy taste. Ugh!


----------



## esha (May 16, 2009)

Not feelin' it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 16, 2009)

I hate everything about this outfit.


----------



## Lucy (May 16, 2009)

i love the shirt but it's all mismatched..


----------



## Doya G (May 17, 2009)

I'm surprised you gurls can even make out what she is wearig.

what IS she wearing? lool..

big beyonce fan but not feeling it this time.. nope..


----------



## MoonShimmer (May 17, 2009)

I think that only Beyonce could pull this look off, she looks kinda cool!


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

i like the whole sense of style, but i think the dress is way too short for her..


----------



## rutiene (Jun 9, 2009)

I love everything except for the skirt and the top (not the jacket). The jacket + shoes is a very hot combo, but otherwise the colors just clash and the styles do nothing for her shape.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ive worked with Beyonce and Her mua Mally Roncal, Beyonce barely picks out what she wears.Her mom is the true fashinista


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 10, 2009)

I mean it looks okay...the boots are somewhat off to me..but nice way of dressing up the blazer


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

Good God ...no comment.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://l.yimg.com/k/im_sigg3ii9ZBM7stlprv5VjcXniA---y626-x495-q75-n1/omg/us/img/e2/7f/1982002339_10818260156.jpg
Love it, Hate it? What do you think?

Source - Week In Photos: May 3-9, 2009 - omg! photos on Yahoo!

Personally I think she looks awesome but that top is a little strange and the shoes too although they do match her leather jacket nicely.. Love the green mini! Yeah!!

it's hideous as hell...the whole combination is just wrong...

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive worked with Beyonce and Her mua Mally Roncal, Beyonce barely picks out what she wears.Her mom is the true fashinista



OH LAWDY....no wonder...just look at that tacky Dereon Collection..that collection is just a H.A.M.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 14, 2009)

what the hell????!!!!!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 14, 2009)

The skirt is perhaps a little sort but I really HATE the shoes


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 14, 2009)

I loooooooove the outfit. So funky and cool.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the hell????!!!!! if the poster mentioned that her mom picks out her outfits then that means she (the mom) must of picked out that tacky ensemble she is wearing in the pic..
Plus the House of Dereon..ever take a look at that H.A.M.? TACKY as all....


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate everything!

What happen to her. Before she could put together an outfit and look good but recent pics I've seen it's like she just throws on random things.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 12, 2009)

Quite tacky IMO.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jul 12, 2009)

i saw them making fun of this outfit on TMZ... why wear a skirt so shirt if you can't get in the car properly? esp if there are cameras and paparazzi around waiting for that crouch shot. haha.


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Quite tacky IMO. shoot Stevie Wonder can see this is a tacky outfit...


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeeezzz... the mini isn't flattering at all. Did she just stand up and forget to tug on her skirt a little bit?


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 27, 2009)

The dress so short and i didn't like it with the jacket

But i LOVE her sunglasses


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 27, 2009)

Its cute, but something about it is not quite there. I can't put mu finger on it though.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

Love what she wearing but the shoes are ugly...really unflattering on her legs


----------

